# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Could this be asbestos cement sheet.

## s900t8v

Hey guys.  
What do you reckon of this cement sheet.  
Its wet area. Is tiled over. Has high pitch rap to it like asbestos but then again so does modern cement sheet.  
I an replacing gal water pipes with pex so rather than go through tiles much easier to go through horsehair.  
Doesn't have the appearance in used to seeing re tilux or hardiboard wet area ac sheet.  
Will treat it as azzy and won't cut before testing but just wondering if anyone recognises it.

----------


## s900t8v



----------


## droog

Hard to tell from those photo’s, in the first photo does the board have dimples like a golf ball ? 
Given age of house and unknown era of any Reno’s, treat as asbestos unless proven otherwise.

----------


## s900t8v

no its not dimpled or cross hatched like your typical hardiboard, its a bit weird. I'll try get some better photos

----------


## droog

Is there any indications on the era of install ?, eg the tiles used, other fittings that would have been installed at the same time ?

----------


## craka

As droog said, I'd be treating that cement sheet as asbestos.

----------

